# Bitte Hilfe -> Photoshop Anfänger



## Andron (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin ein Photoshop Anfänger, beschäftige mich schon seit 3-5 Tagen mit Photoshop. Nun zu meiner Frage...
Ich möchte mit Photoshop folgendes Bild erzeugen:
Maße: ca. 200x200 Pixel.


```
O


                          O
                    __/  /__
                   /__    __/
                     /  /
          ----------------------------
          \                        /
           \                     /
            \                  /
             \               /
............. \            /........................
./././././././.------------/././././././././././././.
..../......./........./........../................
```

Erklärung:
Ein Schwert auf der Wiese und ein Schild angeleht an den Schwert. 
Es ist Sommer und die Sonne scheint von rechts oben, Himmel ist blau mit einigen weißen Wolken.
In der Ferne, hinter dem Vorderbild sieht man Horizont, also 3D-mäßig.

Ich scheitere bereits beim Erstellen von der Wiese die bis zum Horizont geht.
Ich habe Schwierigkeiten die Umgebung so darzustellen, dass man 3D-effekte bekommt.

Bitte um Hilfe oder Tipps.

Danke.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (22. Februar 2007)

mh da hast du dir aber auch gleich etwas ausgesucht was denke ich sogar jedem Profi probleme machen würde.
Ich denke wenn du auf keinen Fall ein 3D Programm verwenden willst, was definitiv die beste Lösung wäre, kannst du nur darauf zurückgreifen echte Bilder zu nehmen und diese nach und nach zu deinem gewünschten Bild montieren.
Dazu gab es mal eine echt tolle Seite wo einer so ein Bild mit dem Colatruck gemacht hat.
Ich such mal ob ich die noch finde und häng sie dann noch dran 

Mh ok ich glaub der Colatruck ist nich mehr da aber das müsste die Seite gewesen sein:
http://www.taylorjames.com

Dann da auf das 3. von oben, CGI und Portfolio. Da kann man ungefähr sehn wie er es macht.


----------



## Andron (22. Februar 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich werde das mit einem 3D-Programm versuchen. Ich brauche das für meine Homepage, deswegen möchte ich das Bildchen mit Photoshop machen, weil die Bilder sonst zu groß werden.

Geht das nicht mit verformten Ebenen?
Eine von unten in die Ferne (grün wie Wiese) und die zweite von oben (Himmel). Die beiden treffen sich dann irgendwo und bilden somit ein Horizont. 
Die dritte stellt das Vorderbild dar.

Würde so was auch gehen?
Habe gestern 4 Stunden lang mit geneigten Ebenen experimentiert, klappte nichts.


----------

